
Flowslide: Revolving door for keeping two crossing streams of traffic separate - jpatokal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-qkxs24Dmg
======
jpatokal
Stumbled into this here and figured it was interesting:
[https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/117400/what-is-
th...](https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/117400/what-is-the-purpose-
of-the-revolving-doors-before-immigration-in-cdg-airport)

Specs:
[https://www.ribaproductselector.com/Docs/4/08634/external/CO...](https://www.ribaproductselector.com/Docs/4/08634/external/COL323579.pdf)

